# Croatia out of Dubrovnik



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Please let me know what you have learned about sailing this area. I am headed to Dubrovnik to bareboat for 7 days 3rd week of September. Any greats or any never do again experiences?


----------



## jmdelbello (May 15, 2006)

Try looking at the following link:
http://www.sailing-advisor.com/croatia-yacht-charter.html


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I strongly suggest that you get a phrase book - It will help you a lot when you go to dinner, etc. Eastern European languages can be very confusing. My experience is that the following is an extremely useful book.

http://www.amazon.com/Phrasebook-Li...ef=sr_1_5/002-4988773-1075244?ie=UTF8&s=books


----------

